# Scratching Frustrations



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If I'm worrying over nothing, please tell me, so I can quit worrying about it.

I recently noticed some scratches (bad IMO) on my cases after cycling them through my rifle. The rifle is a 700 SPS Varmint, under 150 rounds through it. The scratches are long, and are removing brass, as I can stick my fingernail into the scratch. I'm also finding trace of brass shavings in the mag. This is happening on both factory and reloaded ammo. In trying to eliminate variables, I noticed that the cases only get scratched when feeding from the mag. They do not get scratched if I just lay one on the mag and chamber it. The bullets appear to be getting scratched somewhere as well, but not to the point of removing material (you can't feel them scratches), so I'm not too worried about that.

I also noticed some much smaller, but deeper horizontal scratches on the case as well. I have no idea what's causing that. I think the mag box is causing the other scratches, but not sure opn these. I THOROUGHLY cleaned and inspected everything this morning, and it's still doing it. Couldn't find anything wrong. I inspected brass shot through this rifle from the last firing. I found 3 out of the 15 cases had the long "lengthwise" scratch, but NONE had that small deep sucker. The problem, whatever it is, appears to be getting worse.

Any ideas?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Sounds like there is a burr in there somewhere for the lengthwise scratches.

Does it still do it if you load them one at a time? Just trying to narrow it down. It could be a burr on the end of the mag or the bottom of the bolt that is catching as it goes by.

As far as the horizontal, it could be that the chamber might need a little polishing, or you could just have some brass shavings from the long lengthwise scratches carrying up in there.

Have you shot any steel cased ammo that may have scratched something?


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

It does do it one at a time. So it's not the bolt.

No steel cased ammo has been shot through it.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Looked at it again and played around with marking the rounds with magic marker. The long scratch is coming from the ejection port side feed rail. I don't know why, all of a sudden it's scratching, but it is. Odd that it wouldn't be doing it from the get go though.

The good news, I can quite worrying about it. It's not my chamber anyhow. I'll maybe touch the rails up with a file or sandpaper.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I have the same problem with my Rem 700. I did sand on my feed rail a bit and it did help some. I didn't want to go too far, so I just deal with it. So far It hasn't resulted in an split case or anything like that after 4 loads.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

the scratches are either from the bolt or the rim of the cartridge being pushed.

xdeano


----------

